# Kabel BW 100MB/s Erfahrung



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

Guten morgen, 

Da ich Ende des nächsten Monats in meine alte Heimat zurück ziehe und mir ne 100er Leitung holen will, hab ich ein paar fragen 

Zur zeit habe ich noch ne reudige 2MB/s Leitung da dort nicht mehr ging und FP gibt's ja leider auch nicht mehr, warum auch immer diese vollidioten das weg gemacht haben, egal.
Was mich interessiert, wie sind die Ping Zeiten den bei dieser übers tv Netz Technik? Pauschale aussagen, reichen natürlich 

Bekommt man von Kabel bw auch nen ordentliches Gerät dazu oder Brennen die fast schon bei 100MB/s ab?

Stimmt es das man die IP nicht selber durch nen Router rr ändern kann und die das selber erst nach nem monat machen?

Was gibt es sonst so für Unterschiede in der Technik gegenüber DSL?

Werden dort immer die bestellten Bandbreiten auch geliefert?

Sorry, für die vielen fragen aber freu mich schon so drauf endlich wieder Gescheides inet zu haben. DSL 2000 + Freundin = ständiger high ping und ausraster ^^

Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen 

MfG, fear.de


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

Ich nutze auch Kabel-BW u. kann sage:



> Was mich interessiert, wie sind die Ping Zeiten den bei dieser übers tv Netz Technik? Pauschale aussagen, reichen natürlich


PingZeiten sind GeiL! Je nach dem wo der Server steht in Groß-D. (Bsp.: BF3 German Sever ca. 12-32Ping)



> Bekommt man von Kabel bw auch nen ordentliches Gerät dazu oder Brennen die fast schon bei 100MB/s ab?


Du bekommst ein Modem von Kabel BW (Standard) das Teil ist OK aber du brauchst noch einen Router um mehrer PC an die Leitung zu binden! Am besten gleich bei MM oder Kabel mitbestellen! (ich nutze einen D-Link616 Router)



> Stimmt es das man die IP nicht selber durch nen Router rr ändern kann und die das selber erst nach nem monat machen?


Ja das kannst du u. die IP fürs Netzt ändert sich meist nur wen du das Gerät länger vom Strom nimmst oder nach ca. 1-2Monaten vom Anbieter!



> Was gibt es sonst so für Unterschiede in der Technik gegenüber DSL?


Wiki ist hier dein Freund!




> Werden dort immer die bestellten Bandbreiten auch geliefert?


Pauschal JA! Du bekommst das was du bestellt hast zu 99% (an manchen Tagen etwas weniger an den meisten Tagen sogar etwas mehr lt. Speed Tests im Netzt)



> Sorry, für die vielen fragen aber freu mich schon so drauf endlich wieder Gescheides inet zu haben. DSL 2000 + Freundin = ständiger high ping und ausrastet ^^


 Für Fragen ist doch das Forum da! Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit der Leitung! XD 
Achtung nur der Tel/tech-Support ist bei KabelBW echt


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich schonmal Super, danke dir dafür 

Eine kleine frage hätte ich noch zu dem beigelegten Gerät seitens Kabel bw:

Da ich nur mit meiner Freundin da einziehe und die nur WLAN benutzt, frage ich mich ob der Router das kann oder nicht?! Hat das Teil den tatsächlich nur ein Port?

Den Router denn du hast, ist der für ne 100er Leitung ausgelegt? Hast du 100 und wenn ja kannst du mal nen speedtest machen ?!


----------



## K3n$! (24. Mai 2012)

Du verwechselst hier glaube ich Modem mit Router. 
Um es mal vereinfacht zu sagen: Das Modem sellt die Verbindung mit dem Internet her
und der Router hält diese Verbindung aufrecht und verteilt diese an die angeschlossenen Clients.

Wenn du sichergehen willst, dass dein Router, den kaufst, das auch kann, gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du suchst mal bei google, was andere KabelBW Kunden nutzen.
2. Du bestellst einen Router, der Gigabit-WAN und LAN Anschlüsse hat. 
3. Du bestellst dir einen ganz normalen Router, der soweit wahrscheinlich ausreichen müsste 
(100MBit/s Technik für 100MBit/s DSL Anschluss) und wenn der nicht reicht, schickst du den 
wieder zurück. (14 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Onlinekauf)


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

Das heißt mit dem Modem alleine von Kabel bw kann ich noch nichts anfangen?

Kenn eben nur die Fritz Boxen, dort ist halt alles vereint was auch Sinn macht, wie ich finde.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Mai 2012)

Doch doch, nur musst du dich dort manuell einwählen. 
Ein Router macht das selbstständig und hält diese Verbindung dauerhaft aufrecht. 

In einer Fritzbox sind die beiden Geräte schon drin, also Modem und Router.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

> Da ich nur mit meiner Freundin da einziehe und die nur WLAN benutzt, frage ich mich ob der Router das kann oder nicht?! Hat das Teil den tatsächlich nur ein Port?


Das Standard Modem hat nur 1Port für den PC, es gibt aktuell auch andere Versionen diese musst du extra bestellen. 
Wie K3n$! sagte Router u. Modem das ist etwas anderes. 
Am einfachsten ist es wenn du einen Router bei KabelBW bestellst! Achte dabei auch darauf das er 1GB Lan zur Verfügung stellen kann! 
Du brauchst also einen Router welcher W-Lan u. PC Ports bereitstellt! D-Link ist hier eine gute Adresse! 
Kosten tut so ein Spaß etwas 30-60€ je nach Model. 

Der Aufbau schaut dann so aus / Kabelbuchse -> Modem -> Router -> PC (So bekommst du mehrer PC´s ins Netzt! 
Ruf doch bei KabelBW durch u. lass dir so ein Ding mitliefern! Achte darauf das dieser Router eine 1GB Lan Anbindung breitstellt! 
Oder mach dich mal bei KabelBW schlau ob die mitlerweile ein ComboGerät verkaufen! Also ein Modem/Router! 

Ps. als Info am Rande auf das Modem kann man nur mit einem Hack zugreifen! Das soll eigl. nur der KabelBW Support machen! 
Du kannst also im Modem nichts verstellen nur im Router der nach dem Modem gesteckt ist!

Edit: ich habe eine 32000Leitung... stell dir heute Abend gern einen Bench hoch! Hatte schon mal ein 80000Ergebniss!


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

Danke schonmal an alle für die tolle Hilfe 
Hab gerade mit meinem Arbeitskolleg gesprochen und der meinte man bekommt bei ner 100er Heutzutage ne Fritze dazu, die das alles kann, aber ob das nun stimmt weiß ich nicht und wenn nicht mach ich das wie ihr das gesagt habt und bestells gleich mit 

Über den Bench würde mich freuen, bedanke mich schonmal dafür


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Danke schonmal an alle für die tolle Hilfe
> Hab gerade mit meinem Arbeitskolleg gesprochen und der meinte man bekommt bei ner 100er Heutzutage ne Fritze dazu, die das alles kann, aber ob das nun stimmt weiß ich nicht und wenn nicht mach ich das wie ihr das gesagt habt und bestells gleich mit
> 
> Über den Bench würde mich freuen, bedanke mich schonmal dafür



So da ist er schon! 
um 12:20Uhr gemacht! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

Schaut sehr geil aus, danke dir 
Aber dein DL ist doch viel mehr wie 32 mb oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Schaut sehr geil aus, danke dir
> Aber dein DL ist doch viel mehr wie 32 mb oder seh ich das falsch?



Das siehst du richtig! Lt. Meiner Rechnung habe ich eine 32000 Leitung! Lt. meiner Bestellung auch! 
Dieses Ergebnis kann ich mit jedem XY Speedtest wieder bringen! 
Also Leitungspower bekommst bei Kabel schon fürs Geld.

(Soo saugen sich die Pornos super schnell )


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

Sieht mal so aus... Vlt habe ich ja dann noch mehr wie 100... Krasse ******* muss ich da mal sagen ^^

Pornos Brauch ich nicht, aber die "sicherungskopien" mit Sicherheit xD

Nochmals danke an alle, wer sonst noch was los werden will, nur zu


----------



## onslaught (24. Mai 2012)

Kabel-BW Nutzer kann man nur beglückwünschen.

Ich könnt mir in den A**** beissen daß ich sämtliche Emiladressen bei meinem Provider angelegt habe und meine Kids die jetzt für ihr Studium in einigen Institutionen auch im Ausland benutzen. Somit ist ein von mir heiß begehrter Wechsel vorerst auf Eis gelegt
Weil ein Überblick wo und bei wem die Adressen hinterlegt sind hat keiner mehr 
Fast alle im Bekanntenkreis haben die 32 er und zahlen nicht viel mehr als ich Depp mit meiner lumpigen 16er DSL bei der nur noch 13,5 ankommen. Die 6er (im besten Fall kommen 3,6 rein )die ich noch extra brauch ist auch nicht viel billiger 

Noch 2,3 Jahre, aber dann ... 100MBit, isch gomme


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Kabel-BW Nutzer kann man nur beglückwünschen.
> 
> Ich könnt mir in den A**** beissen daß ich sämtliche Emiladressen bei meinem Provider angelegt habe und meine Kids die jetzt für ihr Studium in einigen Institutionen auch im Ausland benutzen. Somit ist ein von mir heiß begehrter Wechsel vorerst auf Eis gelegt
> Weil ein Überblick wo und bei wem die Adressen hinterlegt sind hat keiner mehr
> ...


 
In 2Jahren haben wir dann ne 1Gb Leitung für 19.90€/Monat! XD


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe deine Situation i.wie nicht ganz @ *onslaught* aber was hast du den jetzt z.Z. für ne Leitung?
Was ich toll finde von KabelDE usw. hört man nicht viel gutes, von Kabel  BW eben schon, BW ist eben auch das schönste und beste Bundesland in DE, vorallem am Bodensee, alles Traumhaft ausgebaut hier, bin froh endlich wieder dort zu sein 

Trotzdem schade für dich, für mich sind die 100MB/s nur noch ca. 3 Wochen entfernt, falls es dich tröstet bis dorthin muss ich mich weiterhin mit einer laggenden 2000er Leitung quälen ^^


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

> Was ich toll finde von KabelDE usw. hört man nicht viel gutes, von Kabel BW eben schon


JA u. Nein... wie gesagt alle die ich kenne die Kabel BW haben sind mit der Leitung zufrieden aber mit dem Tech-Support ganz u. garnicht! 
Da kannst auch in der Dönerbude um die Ecke anrufen u. fragen mit deiner Inetleitung los ist! 

Wo wohnst du dann in BW wen ich fragen darf? 
Ich wohn im häslichstem Teil von BW(Pforzheim)! I <3 Stuttgart!


----------



## onslaught (24. Mai 2012)

Ich habs oben editiert mit den Leitungen.

Auslandssemester werden, wie das Studium auch, über das Internet+Emilverkehr eingerichtet und vieles abgewickelt. 
Wenn ich mein Vertrag kündige sind meine Emiladressen weg, oder seh ich da was ganz verkehrt ?

Eddie, du bist ein Pforzemer ? die Welt ist ein Dorf. 

Das mit dem Telefon-Support ist doch bei allen so, ich schick nur noch Emils an Marcel  Wenn ich nochmal schreiben muss werden
die Mails bitterpöse, mit zunehmender Tendenz.


----------



## robbe (24. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Das siehst du richtig! Lt. Meiner Rechnung habe ich eine 32000 Leitung! Lt. meiner Bestellung auch!
> Dieses Ergebnis kann ich mit jedem XY Speedtest wieder bringen!
> Also Leitungspower bekommst bei Kabel schon fürs Geld.
> 
> (Soo saugen sich die Pornos super schnell )


 
Ahja, du hast also eine 32Mbit Leitung bestellt und bekommst eine laut deinem Screen eine 800mbit Leitung? Na gaaanz sicher


Zum Thema mehr Speed als bestellt: Das kommt vor, es sind aber selten mehr als ein paar Mbit zu viel. Die Provider schalten einfach etwas mehr Mbit als bestellt, weil meistens etwas Geschindigkeit auf der Strecke bleibt. Manche haben dadruch dann genau das was sie bestellt haben, andere etwas mehr und wieder andere erreichen immer noch nicht volle Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

robbe schrieb:


> Ahja, du hast also eine 32Mbit Leitung bestellt und bekommst eine laut deinem Screen eine 800mbit Leitung? Na gaaanz sicher
> 
> 
> Zum Thema mehr Speed als bestellt: Das kommt vor, es sind aber selten mehr als ein paar Mbit zu viel. Die Provider schalten einfach etwas mehr Mbit als bestellt, weil meistens etwas Geschindigkeit auf der Strecke bleibt. Manche haben dadruch dann genau das was sie bestellt haben, andere etwas mehr und wieder andere erreichen immer noch nicht volle Geschwindigkeit.



He He denn Test mache ich dir gern 100x und er wird dir immer utopische Leistungen zeigen! 
Ich habe es am Anfang selbst nie geglaubt! Mein Verdacht! Ich bin vor 1Jahr von einer 16k auf die 32K leitung gewechselt seid dem spucken die Test solche Ergebnisse aus! (Alle Test im Netzt!)


----------



## onslaught (24. Mai 2012)

Die ham in Heidelberg wohl den falschen Schalter gedrückt, solange niemand mault prüfen die auch nichts


----------



## robbe (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auch ne 100Mbit Leitung, und bei mir spuckt fast kein Test mehr als 20mbit aus.
Anders gesagt, diese Tests sind der letzte Schrott.

Wenn du wissen willst, was deine Leitung kann, dann lad dir viele Dateien gleichzeitig von nem schnellen Server runter. Ich denk mal du kommst insgesamt nicht auf über 40mbit.

Edit: das ist einer der wenigen Tests, der mir meine richtige Geschwindigkeit anzeigt, die ich auch bei Dateidownloads tatsächlich erreiche. http://www.an.de/geschwindigkeitsmesser/


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

Gib mir einen schnellen Server der nichts auf 10Mb/Sec begrenzt ist u. ich lade gern zum Test etwas runter! 
Das ich keine 800K Leitung habe ist klar! Das es etwas mehr ist berichten hingegen viele KabelUser!  
Oben drauf kommt das ich einen 100Mb Router zwischen PC u. Modem habe, hier geht auch noch Speed verloren! 

Egal... Kabel BW ist von der Leistung sehr gut nur vom Support super schlecht!


----------



## robbe (24. Mai 2012)

Hm, hast du Origin? Dort lad ich meistens mit 80-100Mbit runter.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

Mit 100Mbit? Bei Origin so weit ich weis sind diese Server auf max 10Mbit begrenzt um die Pingzeiten nicht zu gefährden!


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:
			
		

> JA u. Nein... wie gesagt alle die ich kenne die Kabel BW haben sind mit der Leitung zufrieden aber mit dem Tech-Support ganz u. garnicht!
> Da kannst auch in der Dönerbude um die Ecke anrufen u. fragen mit deiner Inetleitung los ist!
> 
> Wo wohnst du dann in BW wen ich fragen darf?
> Ich wohn im häslichstem Teil von BW(Pforzheim)! I <3 Stuttgart!



Gut aber wo ist der Support wirklich gut? 1 und 1 und Telekom sind ja echt schrecklich, andere hatte ich noch nie!

Ich wohn direkt am Bodensee, besser gesagt die Stadt heißt radolfzell am Bodensee und dort bin ich geboren und aufgewachsen, letztes Jahr wegen Freundin 20km weit weg gezogen und nu zieh ich nächsten Monat wieder hier her, weils einfach besser ist da ich hier meine Arbeit hab und endlich 100MB will


----------



## robbe (24. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Mit 100Mbit? Bei Origin so weit ich weis sind diese Server auf max 10Mbit begrenzt um die Pingzeiten nicht zu gefährden!


Absolut nicht. Origin ist doch bekannt dafür, das man da im Gegensatz zu Steam nen richtig guten Download hat.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2012)

robbe schrieb:


> Absolut nicht. Origin ist doch bekannt dafür, das man da im Gegensatz zu Steam nen richtig guten Download hat.



Stimmt schon aber dort bekomme ich bei jedem Download nur max. 10,4Mbit auf die Leitung, gut der Router könnte störend sein. 
Aber erlich gesagt habe ich noch von keinem gehört der dort mit wirklich viele mehr Mbit saugen kann?! 

@fear.de 

Der Support bei 1u.1 war für mich der Beste. Hatte vieleicht etwas Glück aber ich war mit dennen an der Leitung viel Glücklicher als mit Kabel... 
Was der Kabelsupport kann ist durchstellen zum nächstem Mitarbeiter u. das zehn mal am Stück, weil es ja nie ihre Abteillung ist!


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2012)

Ok, klink ich mich auch noch mal mit ein (auch aus der "hässlichen" Region nahe PF):
Habe auch KabelBW (32 MBit) - die kommen eig. immer voll an (manchmal auch en bissle mehr)

Ich wollte nicht Kabelmodem und Router getrennt haben.
Wenn du bei KBW die ISDN-Option dazu bestellst (5€ mehr im Monat) bekommst du die Fritz!Box 6360 dazu. (Am besten nochmals telefonsich nachfragen und explizit auf die Fritzbox besethen!)
Da ist es so ähnlich wie beim DSL - also alles in einem Gerät.
Kabelmodem, Router, WLAN nach n-Standard und 4-Port-Switch. Dazu noch DECT-Basisstation 

Da ich kein Onlinezocker bin, kann ich dir zu den Pings nichts sagen.
Wenn ich aber mal CSS oder TF² zocke läufts ganz geschmeidig.

Support ist bei 1&1 wirklich grottig (hatte die Nachbarin bevor sie auch zu KBW gewechselt ist)
Telekom kommt auf die Person im Callcenter drauf an entweder  oder 
Alles schon erlebt - aber deutlich besser als der 1&1 Verein
Bei KBW musste ich bisher nicht anrufen.

Noch zur Erklärung:
Bei Kabel-Internet (egal ob KDG KBW o.ä.) ist es so das du KEINE Einwahldaten hast.
Die erkennen dich anhand der MAC-Adresse im Modem / FritzBox und gewähren dir so den Zugang zum Netz.
Wie lange die IP "fest" bleibt ist glaube ich von Anbieter zu Anbieter unterschiedlich.
Aber so wie bei DSL (Modem aus Modem an = IP geändert) ist es nicht!

Ich geh auch noch über DLAN vom PC zur FritzBox (200MBit devolo AVplus) und da gibts (zumindest im DL) keine Einbußen.


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

Ist diese Fritze auch für 100MB geeignet?
Aber jeden Monat 5€ mehr nur das ich ne Fritze hab ist Blödsinn, dann bin ich mit nem Kauf billiger dran 

Danke für dein Post, hört sich alles Super an, nur das man die ip nicht Changen kann nervt mich bissle, aber ist ja auch net so Wild.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Mai 2012)

@Eddie2fast: Wie kommst du denn auf 800MBit/s, wenn dein Router gerade mal 100Mbit/s schafft ? 
Lade mal hier per Downloadmanager die 1GB bzw. 10GB Datei herunter: 
Index of /

Wenn dir dann der Downloadmanager 100MB/s anzeigt, fress ich einen Besen


----------



## aloha84 (24. Mai 2012)

Er hat keine 800 mbit.
Es liegt einzig allein an dem Speedtest, den trick kannst du auch auf wieistmeineip.de probieren.
Dsl Speedtest einmal durchlaufen lassen und danach F5 drücken --> dann errechnet der dir quasi wie schnell dein PC die eben runter geladenen Datein wieder aus dem Cache ziehen kann. Das Ergebnis sieht dann genau so wie in dem Bild aus.

Grüße


----------



## robbe (24. Mai 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @Eddie2fast: Wie kommst du denn auf 800MBit/s, wenn dein Router gerade mal 100Mbit/s schafft ?
> Lade mal hier per Downloadmanager die 1GB bzw. 10GB Datei herunter:
> Index of /
> 
> Wenn dir dann der Downloadmanager 100MB/s anzeigt, fress ich einen Besen


 
Am besten die 1GB Datei nehmen. Die 10GB will bei mir nich so wirklich schnell laden, bei der 1GB Datei liegen aber 99Mbit an.


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Mai 2012)

Wollt auch kurzen Feedback zu KabelBW 100er Leitung geben. Habe ich ebenfalls und alles läuft bestens. kommt auch alles an Ping liegt im 10-25MS Bereich 
Kabelmodem ist bei der 100MBit Variante ein zuverlässiges Cisco Systems Gerät. Hinten dran hängt bei mir ein Asus RT-N66U.

Hier mal auf die schnelle zwei Kurze Tests via Wlan über 2 Stockwerke 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1969611706.png


----------



## robbe (24. Mai 2012)

Beachtlich für Wlan über die Entfernung. Aber wieso ist bei Kabel BW der Upload so extrem gering?
Selbst Kabel D hat ja 6Mbit, was aber auch nich so der Hammer ist.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2012)

Liegt an der Technik.
Das Fernsehkabel bzw das System ist ja eher darauf ausgelegt große Datenmengen zu verteilen.
Auf einen großen Upload ist das mMn nicht optimiert.

Gibt aber bei weitem schlimmeres. DSL mit 2MBit oder weniger hier in der Pampa.
Ich bin so froh das unser Haus einen Kabelanschluss hat...


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gibt aber bei weitem schlimmeres. DSL mit 2MBit


 
This!


----------

